# Undereye fine lines



## MACtastic (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, I'm only 19 years old, but I have these stubborn fine lines under my eyes that are just *not* going away! I've tried Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream, and I'm currently using Caudalie Contouring Eye Cream. I like the texture and moisturization of the Caudalie, but its not doing anything for my lines. Does anyone have any tips for me? (I can't even use concealer or anything under my eyes because it just goes right into the lines and looks gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 29, 2006)

I had the same problem and I used Benefit's Eyecon thing. It works really nicely, just put it on when you put on your moisturizer, so by the time you're doing makeup it will have sunk it. HTH!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the exact same problem, and I'm 20!  Here's my regimine:

+First, a good eye cream.  Use 2x daily.  I just started using *Origin's Eye Doctor, ($19.50)*, we'll see how it goes.  Your Keihl's cream sounds really great.  Just always use a light tapping motion and never pull or tug.

+Next, get a primer to help smooth out those fine lines underneath your makeup and lock in your eye cream's moisturizing properties.  I put on *Smashbox Photo Finish ($36.00)* first, then *Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener, ($18.00 )*.  (Photo Op contains pure vitamin c, and red wine extract to let loose the blood collecting under the eye (what makes them look dark), light-reflective properties to deflect darkness, and marine bio-collagen to help plump the under eye area to get rid of those pesky lines.)

+Lastly, good concealer.  I use *Smashbox Camera Ready Full-Coverage Concealer, ($18)*.  This bad boy contains soft-focus powder which doesn't let the concealer sit in fine lines, (and there's no chance of it even THINKING about doing so because of the Photo Finish is in there anyway!)  Contains vitamin C, too, to battle harsh environmental factors (like smoke, pollution, etc.) which can cause fine lines by themselves.  This concealer will never look cakey or make your undereyes look like crepe paper.  And missy, I have been there, done that!

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 2, 2006)

That's some great advice! I've been thinking of getting some of that Smashbox primer, so now I'm definitely gonna try it out! Thanks love!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 4, 2006)

Love, love, love Photofinish, but the eye brightener sounds way good.  I'm going to have to break down and get me some.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Love, love, love Photofinish, but the eye brightener sounds way good.  I'm going to have to break down and get me some._

 
Make sure you call the store before you go down!  We're sold out cross county, but it looks like the wharehouse just got some in.  Hopefully you'll be able to find some in about a week!


----------



## Korms (Dec 17, 2006)

I have those fine lines too, I don't think that there is any cream out there that can cure them, I've tried them all!  I assume the fine lines are caused by smiling because when I smile that's where my skin creases, so even if there was a cream to cure them the effects wouldn't last because smiling is something we do all the time!  I just make sure I use a really moisturising eye cream so that concealer doesn't cake into the lines.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmm been using Lancomé's one lately....they have an undereye cream with caffeine....it's been working nicely, brightens things right up. I'll keep you all posted on how it works over time....


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

A girl I know who used to work for Chanel told me her #1 Favorite Chanel product is their Rectifiance Eye Cream.  So, if there are any Chanel fans, be sure to try this one!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 18, 2006)

I was watching the news last week-and apparently-according to Consumer Reports or something-Oil Of Olay Regenerist (or something like that) is the best eye cream of all the ones tested...and only $19.


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

Your eyes get puffy after you wake up when the skin around your eyes become bloated with water while you are sleeping. And since “depuffing” agents like caffeine work by slightly _dehydrating_ your skin, you should not rely on them to help with your wrinkle control and prevention needs !


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 1, 2008)

Being 33 I have been combating those lines and winning. 


I use Stri-Vectin, it works. 

For all over eye moisture I just found B. Kamins eye cream and love it.

I spent last summer out in the elements and started to notice very fine lines by the hollows just under my temples. I was recommended Mario Badescu collagen moisturizer with SPF15. I can not tell you how happy I am to have corrected this.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 4, 2020)

MACtastic said:


> Ok, I'm only 19 years old, but I have these stubborn fine lines under my eyes that are just *not* going away! I've tried Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream, and I'm currently using Caudalie Contouring Eye Cream. I like the texture and moisturization of the Caudalie, but its not doing anything for my lines. Does anyone have any tips for me? (I can't even use concealer or anything under my eyes because it just goes right into the lines and looks gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try using a retinol and a good quality serum/moisturizer with Hyaluronic acid.


----------

